# High training stress and insomnia?



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

The weather was "great" today: mid 40's, sunny and windy. Got out for a nice, hard endurance ride: TSS 280, IF 0.88. Had dinner, into bed by 10pm. Woke up at midnight. Does this ever happen to you? 

In the summer when I do midweek training races I often get insomnia, and put it down to "over-training". But I am now far from over-trained, since I'm tapering for my first race. Why should one good ride cause insomnia? Is there a remedy? Now I'm going to try to get some sleep....


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well sleeping from 10am to midnight might be your first problem.  Are you hydrating properly after a harder efforts with good protein intake? When I don’t hydrate well post long ride I don’t sleep very well. My 2c.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

the_gormandizer said:


> The weather was "great" today: mid 40's, sunny and windy. Got out for a nice, hard endurance ride: TSS 280, IF 0.88. Had dinner, into bed by 10am. Woke up at midnight. Does this ever happen to you?


OMG, 14 hours sleep? And you're not happy?  I'll assume you meant 10pm. Yes, when I'm over-tired from riding very hard I always wake up after a too-short sleep. I don't know of a cure. I think it's because my brain won't disconnect from re-playing the ride combined with extra tiredness.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yup I have the same issue.....


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

Every Tuesday after the training crit it happens to me. Did a 331 watt av hour the last two weeks, both nights I just laid in bed staring at the ceiling all wired up.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

For the big TSS days your heart rate stays elevated making it hard to sleep. At least that's the problem I have. Listen for your heart while you are laying in bed, I can hear mine beating hard and fast. I don't know what can be done, maybe hydrate better.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, it happens.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ice bath / cold shower has helped me mtigate but not eliminate this problem.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

clayton.cole23 said:


> Well sleeping from 10am to midnight might be your first problem.  Are you hydrating properly after a harder efforts with good protein intake? When I don’t hydrate well post long ride I don’t sleep very well. My 2c.


Fixed the am/pm. :blush2: Blame it on lack of sleep. It was quite cold, so I was not motivated to drink a lot, but I thought I was hydrating reasonably well, I was also trying some extra maltodextrin in my bottle to see if my stomach could take it. Not protein though...


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

have some secks.


----------

